# Rock Island Armory 1911?



## HandCannon32x (Dec 19, 2011)

Does anyone know much about these and how are they? Thanks


----------



## thekobk (Feb 14, 2008)

I have herd they are great guns for the money but the finish is usually not very good compared to other brands.


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

I own one of their full-sized tactical models in 45 ACP and have no complaints. I would rather have a nice blued finish, but for the price they are hard to beat. Also, if you do have a problem with one of their handguns, their customer service is said to be excellent. Plus it comes with a lifetime warranty.


----------

